# Bellissima Bottle Question/Concern



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2010)

So along with my "White Xmas" order I ordered a couple of cases of the Bellissima Ice Wine 375ml bottles.

These will be for the La Bodega Port in a year or so down the road.

Anyone else order these and drink wine out of them? Have you taken an IQ test recently?






Beautiful bottles but stamped on all 4 sides of the box in bold lettering are the words "MADE IN CHINA"................





Lets just say when it comes to glass things made in China I have zero trust in their manufacturing process and am especially concerned since these will have a nice 19% alcohol "solvent" sitting in them for several years.

Am I overly concerned? Already crazy? Wait, don't answer that one!





Are all the 375ml bottles "Made in China"?





Thoughts and comments welcome.


----------



## wine_wizard (Dec 11, 2010)

I could not figure how to include a link to another earlier post, so refer to one of mine in Friendly chit chat, that includes a photo / PSA on these types of bottles. ( just an accident ) I just located that case and indeed mine were from China too.. ( I had received them as a gift )

I'm doing fine mentally, but in fact have given these away as gifts?
( gulp ) the good news is I have some back empty already( people are not too patient it would seem ) &lt; 90 days with the "solvent" in them... 

In the photo is also a "plain" 375 ml split, that I also use, checking that case (and I have 2 of those), both are
labelled case and bottles made in Mexico. (also have 1 Mexican carboy too) So you can get Mexican splits.
But are they better ? 

So who has access to material analysis lab ?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2010)

I do but I would more than likely have to break a bottle and do an XRD (X-Ray Diffraction) analysis on a piece or two. 

I need to look in to this more and see if there is some type of NDA (non destructive analysis) for lead......


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike I have used a lot of these with my ice wines. I have no issues with them. I also use my Port floor corker with 9x1.175 corks with no issues. I have read where the port floor corker won't work with these botttles. I have about 8 cases that says it will! Now am I on your Christmas list?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, after you go get tested for lead in your system!





I have the same corker so good to know! What about using some of the Altec Tasting Caps on these or other 375ml bottles?

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

I only use those after I open a bottle, not for long term. But then what is the definition oflong term after using the bottles from China












.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2010)

I too dont store wine using those corks and just use them when on my counter upright after opening a bottle. I have had wine in them for a long time and notice nothing and lots of wineries use them also. I think anything dealing with the FDA would have stronger rules and Regs unlike a toy until somewhat recently.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 11, 2010)

My local store is now selling 750ml bottlesmade inChina. Some years ago (more than 3 for sure), I read that some Australian wineries were using bottles from China, and some European wineries bottles from Turkey.


Steve


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 11, 2010)

if i recall correctly..it was bellisima style bottles i used one yr for some sig blends...love the shape and style..its a bit big for teh corker and for the bottler that i was using at the time...ordered thru Waterloo Container out of NY...dont recall if they were from China.....great impact style...have some wine in them still...going back to 2008.....no issues w them


----------

